# Wo Geberstange befestigen?



## Stonefish (5. Februar 2009)

Seit Jahren befestige ich die Geberstange des Echol. am Heck meines Stahlkahns. Das ist immer eine tierische Fummellei. Nun meine Frage: Ist es eigentl. micht Schnuppe an welcher Stelle des Kahns ich den Geber befestige. Also z.B. an der Seite?


----------



## HD4ever (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wo Geberstange befestigen?*

natürlich ist das vollkommen egal ! :m
der einzige Nachteil an der Seite wäre halt der das während der Fahrt dann der Wasser-Strömungsdruck vielleicht die stange wegdrückt o.ä.


----------



## drehteufel (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wo Geberstange befestigen?*

Ich hatte meine anfangs auch immer am Heckspiegel, dort aber Probleme mit Störungen durch Verwirbelungen, egal wie tief der Geber hing und wie weit er vom Motor weg war.
Habe dann auch den Geber an die Seite ungefähr in Bootsmitte montiert, seitdem habe gibts keine Störungen mehr. Habe an der Geberstange noch eine Stütze, die leicht gegen den Bootsrumpf drückt und ein Pendeln des Gebers durch den Wasserwiderstand bei Fahrt verhindert.


----------



## drehteufel (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wo Geberstange befestigen?*



angelpaar schrieb:


> Das für ein Hummingbird 797 c-2



Dasselbe habe ich auch, Geberstange seitlich des Boots funktioniert sehr gut, allerdings gibts mit meinem E-Motor auch nur Geschwindigkeiten von max. 6 km/h. |rolleyes


----------



## stefan kersjes (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wo Geberstange befestigen?*

Keine Geberstange Expandergummi Eigenbau ist besser


----------



## Kurbel (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wo Geberstange befestigen?*

Bitte mal den Beweis für diese These antreten


----------



## goldfisch12 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wo Geberstange befestigen?*



stefan kersjes schrieb:


> Keine Geberstange Expandergummi Eigenbau ist besser



Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## bootszander (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wo Geberstange befestigen?*

Nun bei kleinen booten mag das gehen mit der stange an der seite aber bei schnelleren booten wie meinem bestimmt nicht mehr. Zudem stört er nicht nur sondern ist er auch ganz schnell weg wenn man irgendwo anlegt.

Nein der geber gehört entweder im rupf eingeharzt oder am heckspiegel befestigt. Meine beiden sind am  heckspiegel. Wenn störungen auftreten dann den geber näher oder weiter von der schraube befestigen. 
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Mollebulle (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wo Geberstange befestigen?*

Ich hab meinen Geber an ein 1m Alurohr geschraubt, oben eine  12mm Schlosschraube befestigt und hänge das ganze in eine Öse am Heckspiegel
klappt super und ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit Strömung und/oder Motor


----------



## Esox 1960 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wo Geberstange befestigen?*

Ich glaube,dass Stonefish nach 8 Jahren ,schon ein 
Plätzchen, für seine Geberstange gefunden hat.


----------

